# Lake or River?



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going fishing Saturday morning with a friend and don't know if we should cast spoons off the break wall or use bobbers and flies at the river. Hopefully the rain were getting today is enough for me to put my waiters on that have been collecting dust. Any suggestions would be accepted, Thanks! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

All depends on how much rain we get. The rivers finally came back down yesterday...but with this rain today, they're blown out again. So best chances are going to be Friday-Saturday, if we don't get anymore rain to muddy it up. 

If the water clears up and the flows come back down, then the lower stretches of the river should be good. If the water stays high and/or muddy, then the breakwall will be a better bet. But if this is the case, I wouldn't plan on having much luck with that either.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Hopefully you guys up north do not get any more rain, because I was trying to take a trip up north again to cast some trolling spoons in the surf for some chrome. Will not be worth the drive to splash around in Chocolate milk.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Supposed to rain today and tomorrow. Its been raining here all day, including some heavy downpours. The Chagrin has jumped from 140 to almost 500 in a matter of hours. 

I'd love to get out this weekend, but I wouldn't plan on it as of yet.


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok guys thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

Weather bug is showing no rain for the next 7 days 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

If the water is too high or off colored , you could bounce the bottom with a larger fly and not use a bobber. This is not taken from personal experience , just something I read.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

From past outings I can tell you to look at the current flow rates for what ever river you would like to fish from the vermilion river east then plan your outing go to realtime water data website all info you will need is there if turbidity is above 15 it's muddy if its over 50 it's a no go under 20 is fish able but under 10 is ideal also look at cubic feet per second each river fishes different in upper and lower stretches lower stretches are better to fish when water is moving fast but it's all tough fishing if its fast and muddy good luck and don't be afraid to throw crankbaits and number 3 blue foxes in dirty water also big spoons 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

As of Wednesday afternoon, all the gauges are off the hook!
I really doubt anything will clear for the weekend......


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

laynhardwood - Question; where are you getting turbidity #'s. I get my gage height and CFS levels from the USGS site. Am I not seeing option for it. Would like to know where I can find this other wise. Thanks bro


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Man I really want to make a trip to fish the surf Saturday, but I know down here in Columbus it hasn't stopped raining, would be great if one of you could tell me how the lake looks Friday. I doubt it will be good but I'm hoping. 

Say NO to Chocolate Milk!!!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Saturday should be a good day. I'll be down in the lower Chagrin.


----------



## i need help (Sep 26, 2012)

fish headlands beach.... near mouth of grand. grand didn't spike much.... pick me up on ur way haha


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

USGS only gives turbidity, ph, conductivity, etc. for the Mighty Hoga.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Grand looks good all weekend bigtime 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

I was at the grand, even though the cfs and levels are low, the river is mega muddy. That river takes alot longer to come up, get muddy and go back down


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone know how the Rocky, or the lake surf looks? if its fish able or muddy?


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dont know about the Rocky, but the Chagrin is in optimal conditions (temperature, flow, visibility). The grand is a little muddy yet, but it usually takes an extra 2-3 days to clear up over the Chagrin. I'm actually heading to the lower Chagrin in a few minutes.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

good luck, I got my first Steel ever from the Chag a few years ago, I will be driving up from Columbus early in the morning I guess.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My fault the vermilion river gauge is what I normally look at since it is a couple minutes from my house I didn't realize other gauges were not as detailed 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

